# Problème de gravure sur iPod Nano



## DesLes (11 Décembre 2008)

Salut à toutes et à tous,

J'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store un iPod Nano 16 Go que j'ai souhaité faire graver. Hier, je le reçois, je déballe et là ça me saute aux yeux, la gravure n'est pas identique à celle présentée sur le Store : elle n'est pas parfaitement centrée et elle part légèrement de
travers. C'est vraiment flagrant.
J'aimerais savoir si :
1) cela normal que la gravure ne soit pas identique à celle de l'aperçu
2) certains d'entre vous ont déjà eu ce souci
3) en appelant Apple et en demandant à ce que la gravure soit refaite ou à ce que l'iPod soit changé, j'ai des chances d'avoir une réponse favorable étant donné que le produit n'est pas "conforme"

Merci pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Décembre 2008)

DesLes a dit:


> Salut à toutes et à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store un iPod Nano 16 Go que j'ai souhaité faire graver. Hier, je le reçois, je déballe et là ça me saute aux yeux, la gravure n'est pas identique à celle présentée sur le Store : elle n'est pas parfaitement centrée et elle part légèrement de
> travers. C'est vraiment flagrant.
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue 

Une petite photo du problème?

Sinon j'opte pour la 3).
Ce n'est pas normal. Appelle Apple et demande un échange.


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Décembre 2008)

Pareil j'opte pour la 3), je me suis fait graver mon iPod, et elle est du même genre que celle présentée sur le Store.


----------



## DesLes (12 Décembre 2008)

Merci bien, j'ai appelé le Store et ils vont me le changer.


----------

